# Renseignement Carte Video



## ggkameleon (24 Novembre 2010)

Bjr, j'ai 1 G4 digital audio et ma carte Video est morte ! Voilà j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui vend une de sont g4 QuickSilver. Je crois que celle que j'avais est une agp vga !? Et celle qui vend est une agp nvidia vga. Est-ce que je peux la mettre sur mon g4 ? 
Merci.


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2010)

Agp, c'est le port sur lequel on met la carte. comme Pci mais en mieux
Vga, c'est le type de connecteur à la sortie de la carte, comme Dvi
nvidia, c'est une marque de carte comme Ati


----------



## Clarusad (24 Novembre 2010)

Sur un G4 Digital Audio d'origine, c'est une NVidia GeForce2 MX montée sur un bus AGP.
La première question à te poser est la suivante : à savoir de quelle manière branches-tu ton écran : DVI, VGA ou ADC ?


----------



## ggkameleon (24 Novembre 2010)

Merci.. Du coup va faire l'affaire. Je branche sur ce g4 en vga puis je peux installer soit en pci et donc soit en agp.. Merci encore j'avais juste peur quel ne soit pas ttes compatibles !? Mais devrai le faire..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------

Merci.. Du coup va faire l'affaire. Je branche sur ce g4 en vga puis je peux installer soit en pci et donc soit en agp.. Merci encore j'avais juste peur quel ne soit pas ttes compatibles !? Mais devrai le faire..


----------



## Invité (24 Novembre 2010)

Non, celle que tu va acheter doit se brancher comme ta carte d'origine sur le port Agp.
A la place de l'ancienne.


----------



## Clarusad (25 Novembre 2010)

Une carte vidéo est au format PCI ou AGP, peu importe à mon avis. Mais attention de ne pas confondre les deux types de ports possibles.

Si elle est PCI, tu devras l'enficher dans un slot PCI (à condition qu'il t'en reste un de libre). Et par conséquent le port AGP deviendra caduque (pas grave, c'est juste qu'il ne sera pas utilisé).

Si elle est AGP, elle va sur le port AGP (et non sur un port PCI) comme celle d'origine.


----------



## ggkameleon (28 Novembre 2010)

Ok merci, je branche on va bien voir.
Yes j'ai pas compris à posté plusieurs fois...
Merci...


----------



## Bebop 4 (24 Décembre 2010)

Salut ggkameleon. Récemment j'ai fait l'acquisition d'une nouvelle carte vidéo pour mon G4 digital audio. C'est une nVidia GeForce 4 Mx AGP avec 64 Mo de mémoire vidéo. Le marchand m'a dit qu'il l'avait prise dans un QuickSilver. Je l'ai l'ai installée à la place de l'ancienne, et ça gaze impec. Veux-tu nous dire si ça a marché pour toi ?

Maintenant, Quartz Extrême est géré chez moi, alors qu'avec 16 Mo de VRAM, il ne l'était pas.


----------



## sarky9 (16 Janvier 2011)

bonjour a tous 
je vais bientôt acheter une carte graphique pour mon G3 B&W (j'ai décidé de le remettre en état ) cette carte graphique sera une formac proformance III qui peut fonctionner avec des lunettes 3D je voulais savoir ou je peut trouver c'est drivers par ce que la je sèche j'ai cherché partout et impossible de trouver:s la deuxième question c'est que pour le meme prix il me propose une deuxième carte (il me vend les deux avec lunettes) qui est une 3DFX mais cette carte doit se brancher sur un autre port PCI pour fonctionner et sur le port VGA de la carte graphique "d'origine" (elle permet d'ajouter de la 3D sur les jeux ou autres ce que les deux autres ne font pas) mais le problème c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que 1 port PCI sur le powermac g3 est ce que je me trompe ???
la troisième question qu'est ce que c'est que les ports qu'il y a a coté du PCI ou il y a la carte graphique de branché ??? merci


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2011)

sarky9 a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> je vais bientôt acheter une carte graphique pour mon G3 B&W (j'ai décidé de le remettre en état ) cette carte graphique sera une formac proformance III qui peut fonctionner avec des lunettes 3D je voulais savoir ou je peut trouver c'est drivers par ce que la je sèche j'ai cherché partout et impossible de trouver:s la deuxième question c'est que pour le meme prix il me propose une deuxième carte (il me vend les deux avec lunettes) qui est une 3DFX mais cette carte doit se brancher sur un autre port PCI pour fonctionner et sur le port VGA de la carte graphique "d'origine" (elle permet d'ajouter de la 3D sur les jeux ou autres ce que les deux autres ne font pas) mais le problème c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a que 1 port PCI sur le powermac g3 est ce que je me trompe ???
> la troisième question qu'est ce que c'est que les ports qu'il y a a coté du PCI ou il y a la carte graphique de branché ??? merci



sur un g3b/b tu l'as pas ouvert pour regarder dedans il y a 3 slots pci enfin sur le mien c'est comme ça je pense que c'est pareil pour le tien et a coté c'est un port pci court. Au fait tu ne trouve pas que c'est chiant l'absence de ponctuation ?


----------

